# DBSTalk Exclusive Third Look: HR24-200 and H24-200 Receivers



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Time flies, and even though the coming of the HR24-100 and H24-700 was only a month ago... DIRECTV hasn't been standing still.

The folks in El Segundo, California were smart. They knew the demand for the 24 series would be huge and they enlisted Samsung to join Pace, Humax and Technicolor in manufacturing their flagship receivers.

We're proud to give you a peek at the final members of the 24 Series family: *the HR24-200 and H24-200.*








24 Series Third Look

Folks, we have the best usability testers in the consumer electronics community here at DBSTalk, and with the help of the Cutting Edge Test Team, the 24 series is solidly ready for DIRECTV's customers.

_Please note that some DBSTalk.com testers and staff members may have received free equipment from DIRECTV or its partners for the purpose of evaluation and testing._


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

For more information on the other HR24/H24 receivers, please visit the HR24-500/H24-100 and the HR24-100/H24-700 First Looks.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

And for a quick look at the movie that introduced it all. Here's a blast from the past. The Hx24 video from DBSTalk User Canis Lupus (and company). Enjoy!


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Great Job on the Third Look!!

It's nice to see there will be a lot of the HR24's and H24's out there.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice Third Look! Great job.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Not Bad!


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Outstanding job as always. 

Now wheres that list of manufactures at again?

Thanks


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

As always, nice work -Again!


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Another great report. It's good that so many manufacturers are producing the Hx24 line.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Great job 3rd lookers keep the 24's coming DirecTV


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Available yet? I like Samsung product quality.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Stuart,

PDF looks great in iPad 'File Viewer'.


----------



## maseace (Aug 31, 2007)

How would I go about upgrading from my HR20 to this new HR24? Call D* and complain about the sluggish speed of my old HR20?


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

OK, so with Samsung now on board with the other three manufacturers producing the H/HR24s, is it safe to say that all previous H/HR series models 21/22/23 (H/HR20s are not of course) are no longer in production?

And yes a nice first look guys


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I think production of all legacy HD DVRs ceased some time back and only HR24 & H24 systems are being produced at this point.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

Great job, everyone!


----------



## sat4r (Aug 27, 2006)

Great 3rd look, I am now ready to change to all HR24s


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

maseace said:


> How would I go about upgrading from my HR20 to this new HR24? Call D* and complain about the sluggish speed of my old HR20?


Purchase one from a 3rd party retailer - defective equipment is still replaced with whatever comes off the pallet and mostly with refurbs or new older stock (new HR22's reclaimed from retailers are also going out to replace dead receivers).


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Good work on the 3rd look guys.


----------



## john18 (Nov 21, 2006)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Available yet? I like Samsung product quality.


There has been at least one report from an installer that he did indeed install a HR24-200 to a normal retail customer already.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Doug Brott said:


> I think production of all legacy HD DVRs ceased some time back and only HR24 & H24 systems are being produced at this point.


Actually I figured as much for the case of the H/HR21s and 22s that they had long ceased production, but just wasn't quite sure whether the HR23s which are really not all that old, had totally ceased as well ...


----------



## KoRn (Oct 21, 2008)

Has anyone got a Samsung unit one yet?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Yes, I was told that some folks are getting these as of last Friday.


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

If I am considering upgrading to 3D, might they let me return my 20-700, and go buy a HR24?


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

nice work guys
now I have to figure out how to get one, (or three)


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

Nice. Now when can I get my SLOW HR21 upgraded to an HR24!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments, all! This was a group effort by our awesome CE test team and although they'll remain confidential, they're the ones who deserve the credit.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Looks great!!


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> I think production of all legacy HD DVRs ceased some time back and only HR24 & H24 systems are being produced at this point.


That's very encouraging!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Awesome job as always guys!


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Nice work folks. Glad to see the CE team is helping to crank out the products.


----------



## bananfish (Aug 13, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> Awesome job as always guys!


I'm confused by all the gushing compliments.

The Third Look basically discloses that there is a new manufacturer of H24s and HR24s - Samsung - and that they are functionally identical to the other H24 and HR24 models. Thrown in are a few pictures of the units from different angles, including the guts.

There doesn't seem to be any information on whether these units perform differently in any way than their brethren, whether they have a different footprint than their brethren, or any other information that couldn't have been summed up with the phrase "The H24 and HR24 are now also being manufactured by Samsung."

What exactly is it that the "Cutting Edge" team did to earn "awesome job" kudos other than open a free receiver, get a screwdriver and digital camera out, and upload a handful of pictures?

I'm honestly not trying to be a jerk here, but I feel like I must be missing something, and I'm trying to understand what it is. Are there more pages in the Third Look that I'm not seeing, or is there some information somewhere that I somehow missed?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

bananfish said:


> I'm confused by all the gushing compliments.
> 
> The Third Look basically discloses that there is a new manufacturer of H24s and HR24s - Samsung - and that they are functionally identical to the other H24 and HR24 models. Thrown in are a few pictures of the units from different angles, including the guts.
> 
> ...


There are significant time and effort commitments for participants in any field test. There's much more than plugging something in and taking a few photos as you seem to depict it. In some cases, inconvenience and "issues" arise during the testing process....something many folks would not want to endure.

The reason it is a field *test* is that there is *testing* done, results posted and reviewed, more testing, and so on. It's all volunteer.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Let me explain.

First of all, this receiver was tested by DBSTalk testers for months before release. In general we don't release details but the people who did test, whom I referred to as the Cutting Edge Test Team, worked hard to catalog bugs, and I'm thanking them.

As for why the document's so short, it's because all the 24 series receivers are identical in capabilities. There's a link on page 1 of that PDF that will take you to the First Look document with all the test data.

They all have very similar hardware, so there's no need to benchmark. They're all exactly the same size, in fact it's possible they all use the same case.

I did not mean to confuse anyone, and if you're looking for a more in-depth review of the HR24 and H24, please start with *this PDF* which applies equally to all HR24s and H24s.


----------



## bananfish (Aug 13, 2007)

So if I understand correctly, the Cutting Edge team actually conducts tests *for* DirecTV and Samsung, providing feedback on issues and bugs. So although we don't see the "results posted and reviewed, more testing, and so on" in the Third Look document itself, it happened and helped DirecTV and Samsung get a polished product out faster. And all on a volunteer basis.

If I understand that correctly, that is certainly useful and worthy of plaudits. I was under the misimpression that this was merely a "review" of the new boxes.

Thanks for the clarification, and thanks to the team.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

bananfish said:


> *So if I understand correctly*, the Cutting Edge team actually conducts tests *for* DirecTV and Samsung, providing feedback on issues and bugs. So although we don't see the "results posted and reviewed, more testing, and so on" in the Third Look document itself, it happened *and helped DirecTV and Samsung get a polished product out faster*. And *all on a volunteer basis.*
> 
> If I understand that correctly, that is certainly useful and worthy of plaudits. I was under the misimpression that this was merely a "review" of the new boxes.
> 
> Thanks for the clarification, and thanks to the team.


Your understandings above are pretty much correct.

The testing is in cooperation with DirecTV, using different models from different manufacturers...in this case a Samsung HD DVR model.

Last, but not least....Stuart Sweet also invokes his volunteer time to assemble all of the First, Second, and now Third Look contents, as well as often provides his leadership and graphics skills to produce an easy to read document for all to enjoy.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

bananfish said:


> I'm honestly not trying to be a jerk here, but I feel like I must be missing something, and I'm trying to understand what it is. Are there more pages in the Third Look that I'm not seeing, or is there some information somewhere that I somehow missed?


I suspect it's more about the effort put into the testing than the document itself, but it's all good.


----------



## gnahc79 (Jan 12, 2008)

bananfish said:


> There doesn't seem to be any information on whether these units perform differently in any way than their brethren


I think that's the goal, test to make sure everything works the same or better than the HR24-500. The 200 and 500 likely do not have the exact same parts from the same supplier, so testing this variant of the HR24 is a must.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Personally I have an HR24-500 and HR24-200. If there are performance differences, they are minuscule. For all intents and purposes they're identical.


----------



## Maleman (Apr 18, 2007)

Not sure this is the correct thread but i am currently starting my second year with the HR21.

If I buy/replace this unit with the HR24 am I required to start a new 2 yr agreement?

Do I need to send the HR21 back if I decide to replace it with the HR24?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Maleman said:


> Not sure this is the correct thread but i am currently starting my second year with the HR21.
> 
> If I buy/replace this unit with the HR24 am I required to start a new 2 yr agreement?
> 
> Do I need to send the HR21 back if I decide to replace it with the HR24?


Lease a new HR = New 2 year commitment.


----------



## Maleman (Apr 18, 2007)

LOL okay, silly in my opinion but thanks for the answer


----------



## jwebb1970 (Oct 3, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Lease a new HR = New 2 year commitment.


So, if I wanted to go w/ the new HDDVR...I could conceivably contact DirecTv, say I want to lease the new box & they will swap it out as long as I re-up for a 2 yr contract?

I've been with DirecTv for over 5 yrs now - so any "contract" I had prior is history. I'm assuming by locking me in for 2 yrs (although I had no plans to go elsewhere), they may be willing to swap for a new box?


----------



## WINDII (Mar 28, 2009)

I am wondering, does the HR24 or for that matter any receiver have any affect on standard definition picture quality


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Actually it depends on who you ask, but some will tell you that HR24s are not quite up to the standard of other receivers for playing back SD. It's all in the way they're calibrated. I can tell the difference between HR24 and HR21 in SD programming... HR21 is blurrier and HR24 is more pixelated when native is "off." It depends on what you prefer.


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Actually it depends on who you ask, but some will tell you that HR24s are not quite up to the standard of other receivers for playing back SD. It's all in the way they're calibrated. I can tell the difference between HR24 and HR21 in SD programming... HR21 is blurrier and HR24 is more pixelated when native is "off." It depends on what you prefer.


So you mean with sd material played back at 720p, or 1080i?


----------



## nuzzy (Aug 29, 2004)

Curious...has anyone seen the HR-24 at Best Buy yet?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

nuzzy said:


> Curious...has anyone seen the HR-24 at Best Buy yet?


Not at either of two BB's here.


----------



## EdL (Sep 1, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Not at either of two BB's here.


I was told by a DirecTV supervisor that the boxes only option is no longer available via Best Buy. "You can only get them through us, and we won't guarantee you a specific model".

EdL


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

EdL said:


> I was told by a DirecTV supervisor that the boxes only option is no longer available via Best Buy. "You can only get them through us, and we won't guarantee you a specific model".
> 
> EdL


It does appear that they are no longer in physical retail stores. However, they are still available at online retailers, where you can order a specific model.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

EdL said:


> I was told by a DirecTV supervisor that the boxes only option is no longer available via Best Buy. "You can only get them through us, and we won't guarantee you a specific model".
> 
> EdL


Yup. Told same thing here - twice.

...and of course regardless of the source....all those are leased units.


----------



## retromzc (Sep 7, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Actually it depends on who you ask, but some will tell you that HR24s are not quite up to the standard of other receivers for playing back SD. It's all in the way they're calibrated. I can tell the difference between HR24 and HR21 in SD programming... HR21 is blurrier and HR24 is more pixelated when native is "off." It depends on what you prefer.


In my opinion the video output of my HR24-500 is superb on HD channels via HDMI but the SD channels are another story. While the SD channels do look "sharper" than on previous receivers I've had they also have a very "jagged" look to them via HDMI output which really bothers me. I have the s video connected for those time when I just have to watch a SD channel which gets rid of the "jagged edges" look. Pillar box format also tends to lessen the "jagged edges" look via HDMI connections on SD channels. All in all I'm quite happy with the HR24-500.


----------



## john18 (Nov 21, 2006)

Just as a thought, you may want to see if changing the Native On or Off switch has any effect on your SD viewing. Just look for it in the Setup menu and change it to see if that helps. Remember to change it back if that helps only on SD and you believe that it works better the other way on HD.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

EdL said:


> I was told by a DirecTV supervisor that the boxes only option is no longer available via Best Buy. "You can only get them through us, and we won't guarantee you a specific model".
> 
> EdL





DogLover said:


> It does appear that they are no longer in physical retail stores. However, they are still available at online retailers, where you can order a specific model.





hdtvfan0001 said:


> Yup. Told same thing here - twice.
> 
> ...and of course regardless of the source....all those are leased units.


I wonder if this is just a temporary thing (at BB) as the supply chain gets replenished with HR24s.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Hard to know. The people at Best Buy aren't always the most reliable source for information.


----------



## ric97 (Oct 19, 2006)

I have a HR24-500 and cannot see the HD channels. I have tried everything (B-bands are connected - no SWM) to no avail. The AM21 does allow for HD through OTA...but not the birds in the sky. Any ideas?


----------



## john18 (Nov 21, 2006)

Never mind....


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

BBCs are required for HR24s if there's no SWiM.


----------



## ric97 (Oct 19, 2006)

ric97 said:


> I have a HR24-500 and cannot see the HD channels. I have tried everything (B-bands are connected - no SWM) to no avail. The AM21 does allow for HD through OTA...but not the birds in the sky. Any ideas?


I was told B-bands are required for all except the HR23...unless you have a SWM splitter. Back to HD...I can watch HD programs through my "unsupported" whole house DVR from the 3 other DVRs. I cannot even see a program showing [HD] in the guide - except for the OTA channels. Is there incompatibility between my dish and the HR24? I think I have the Original AT9 w/WB-68 switch.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm not quite sure what you mean.


----------



## ric97 (Oct 19, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'm not quite sure what you mean.


Sometimes I confuse even myself...

My HR24 is in the basement. I cannot get any HD channels to appear in the guide except for OTA channels. From my HR24, I can watch HD shows that are residing on other HDDVR receivers thru my network switch - but I dont have a MRV, yet. My B-bands are connected to the HR24 and all other HDDVR units can see HD channels. So, is there something I should check to determine why I cannot see my HD channels/shows? Should I redo the sat setup? I have tried the basic things like Native and receiver reset.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Check the System Setup under Display. Make sure "Hide HD duplicates" isn't selected. Also see if you can directly tune to an HD channel using the number pad. If you can't, see what your signal strengths are on the 103 satellites.


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

I was just looking at the ad at Weaknees for the HR24, and it says BBC's are required for non swm setups. That seems ridiculous to me, as I don't have a swm setup with my current HR23, and it doesn't require BBC's. You mean to tell me to use this receiver with 2 tv's, If I don't want the BBC's, I have to convert to a swm setup?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

ACILLATEM said:


> I was just looking at the ad at Weaknees for the HR24, and it says BBC's are required for non swm setups. That seems ridiculous to me, as I don't have a swm setup with my current HR23, and it doesn't require BBC's. You mean to tell me to use this receiver with 2 tv's, If I don't want the BBC's, I have to convert to a swm setup?


The HR23 series was the only HD DVR to date with BBC's built in.

Therefore....yes....if you use any other HR2x HD DVR, you will need a BBC if you are not set up with SWiM. The SWiM platform is the foundation for all future capabilities, including DECA for example....so the update to using it goes beyond simply BBC elimination.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

ACILLATEM said:


> I was just looking at the ad at Weaknees for the HR24, and it says BBC's are required for non swm setups. That seems ridiculous to me, as I don't have a swm setup with my current HR23, and it doesn't require BBC's. You mean to tell me to use this receiver with 2 tv's, If I don't want the BBC's, I have to convert to a swm setup?


What's the big deal? They're free and Directv will overnight ship them.


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

sigma1914 said:


> What's the big deal? They're free and Directv will overnight ship them.


Never said it was a big deal, and I have about a half dozen of them. It's just another break in the cable,and another thing that can go wrong, and a less "clean" look, with those hanging off the back of the receiver.


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> The HR23 series was the only HD DVR to date with BBC's built in.
> 
> Therefore....yes....if you use any other HR2x HD DVR, you will need a BBC if you are not set up with SWiM. The SWiM platform is the foundation for all future capabilities, including DECA for example....so the update to using it goes beyond simply BBC elimination.


O.k., so correct me If I'm wrong.....to upgrade, it's just a matter of switching out my lnb on my current dish, yes?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

ACILLATEM said:


> O.k., so correct me If I'm wrong.....to upgrade, it's just a matter of switching out my lnb on my current dish, yes?


No. You'll need to make a choice (If you want a HR23 & HR24 setup):
~A SWM-LNB, Approved Splitter, Power Inserter
~Keep your LNB, Add a SWM-8, Power inserter

Do you want MRV, too?


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

sigma1914 said:


> No. You'll need to make a choice (If you want a HR23 & HR24 setup):
> ~A SWM-LNB, Approved Splitter, Power Inserter
> ~Keep your LNB, Add a SWM-8, Power inserter
> 
> Do you want MRV, too?


O.k., I didn't explain properly....right now I have an HR23 in the living room, and an old SD receiver in the bedroom, 3 cables coming off the dish. Based on the feedback on the HR24, I plan on switching out the HR23. So, that being said, what do I need? And thanks!


----------



## DFDureiko (Feb 20, 2006)

is there a new corrisponding OTA tuner to go along with the new reciever/DVR?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

DFDureiko said:


> is there a new corrisponding OTA tuner to go along with the new reciever/DVR?


The AM21...Just like the HR21-23.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Are there any online stores where you can specifically order the HR24-200? 

I don't want the -500 due to its apparent problem recording OTA with the AM21 (I don't have locals from D* yet so I rely heavily on OTA recording). I contacted Solid Signal but they said they only have the -500. Not sure where else to look.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Indiana627 said:


> Are there any online stores where you can specifically order the HR24-200?
> 
> I don't want the -500 due to its apparent problem recording OTA with the AM21 (I don't have locals from D* yet so I rely heavily on OTA recording). I contacted Solid Signal but they said they only have the -500. Not sure where else to look.


FWIW, I had stopped recording OTA on my HR24-500 for that very reason. I tried it again yesterday and got a recording with no problems. I don't know if they have changed anything or if I was just lucky.


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

retromzc said:


> In my opinion the video output of my HR24-500 is superb on HD channels via HDMI but the SD channels are another story. While the SD channels do look "sharper" than on previous receivers I've had they also have a very "jagged" look to them via HDMI output which really bothers me. I have the s video connected for those time when I just have to watch a SD channel which gets rid of the "jagged edges" look. Pillar box format also tends to lessen the "jagged edges" look via HDMI connections on SD channels. All in all I'm quite happy with the HR24-500.


agreed, standard def channels look like crap, esp if its setup on original format which acutally stretches them out, looks terrible, if it were me id keep it in sqaure mode on SD channels


----------



## am7crew (Jun 6, 2009)

are we gonna get these threads everytime something is revised? not offense but kinda pointless. WOW they moved the Hard Drive!


----------



## retromzc (Sep 7, 2007)

Jodean said:


> agreed, standard def channels look like crap, esp if its setup on original format which acutally stretches them out, looks terrible, if it were me id keep it in sqaure mode on SD channels


Shortly after I made that original posting I got rid of the Philips set (never did really like it anyway) and replaced it with a Sony set. Guess what? No more jagged edges on the sd channels even via HDMI. The sd channels are now actually "watchable". Maybe there is a problem with certain brands of tv's with the HR24-500 recievers regarding the sd channels. I do agree though that pillar box is the best way to watch the sd channels.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

If anyone has a contact of where to get an HR24-200, please PM me directly. I've called every retailer within 50 miles and no one has one (or a -100) or can get one apparently.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

n3ntj said:


> If anyone has a contact of where to get an HR24-200, please PM me directly. I've called every retailer within 50 miles and no one has one (or a -100) or can get one apparently.


Retailers apparently can only get 500's. The 100's and 200's are only available from DirecTV themselves.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

..and D* won't provide them to customers who ask for them. I assume trying to find the local D* install office and calling them won't do any good either?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

n3ntj said:


> ..and D* won't provide them to customers who ask for them. I assume trying to find the local D* install office and calling them won't do any good either?


You never know. It can't hurt to pick up the phone.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

RunnerFL said:


> Retailers apparently can only get 500's. The 100's and 200's are only available from DirecTV themselves.


Yeah thats what I found out when I ordered an HR24 online from a retailer last night. Was told they only had 500's but thats fine for me since I don't do OTA anyway.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

DCSholtis said:


> Yeah thats what I found out when I ordered an HR24 online from a retailer last night. Was told they only had 500's but thats fine for me since I don't do OTA anyway.


And it's not like every HR24-500 has a problem with OTA either.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

"RunnerFL" said:


> You never know. It can't hurt to pick up the phone.


How do we get the number of the local DirecTV installer?


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

"RunnerFL" said:


> And it's not like every HR24-500 has a problem with OTA either.


That's true


----------



## toneman (Oct 23, 2007)

n3ntj said:


> ..and D* won't provide them to customers who ask for them. I assume trying to find the local D* install office and calling them won't do any good either?


Not quite true--I called this past Friday asking them if I could upgrade my two HR20-100s to HR24s (or some other 3D-capable HR model) because I had just bought a 3D-capable display (Samsung PN58C8000) and wanted to take advantage of D*'s 3D offerings; after a brief wait while the CSR looked up some info, she came back and told me that I qualified for a free equipment upgrade w/ no 2-year contract commitment required--sweet! The units would be drop-shipped within the week, and all I'd have to do was call in to activate them.

Even better--I had a D* installer come out to my new home as part of D*'s Movers Connection package; he had relocated my two HR20s but could not get MRV to work, even after installing the DECA hardware which BTW was done at no additional cost to my account, and even though I hadn't even requested a DECA install--I was gonna do the unsupported ethernet method. So after making a few calls to his supervisor and/or manager, the decision was made to swap out my HR20s for HR24s he had in his van right on the spot--again, with no additional paperwork to sign stating that by having my units upgraded/swapped I consent to a two-year contract (I know there is no way they can hold me to an implied consent since the swap wasn't even on the original work order and I didn't sign any additional paperwork other than that for the original work order (relocate existing receivers).


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

toneman said:


> Not quite true....


Glad it worked out for you. Hopefully they will get the firmware straightened out to make the HR24s work like they did before the October 'upgrades' started. But.... You'll have to fight them on the new contract. They, no doubt, have you down as starting a new 2 year deal. If you think there is a chance you'll want out you're better off fighting it out with them now rather than later.

Good luck - and hopefully you'll enjoy the new HR24s!


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

toneman said:


> Not quite true--I called this past Friday asking them if I could upgrade my two HR20-100s to HR24s (or some other 3D-capable HR model) because I had just bought a 3D-capable display (Samsung PN58C8000) and wanted to take advantage of D*'s 3D offerings; after a brief wait while the CSR looked up some info, she came back and told me that I qualified for a free equipment upgrade w/ no 2-year contract commitment required--sweet! The units would be drop-shipped within the week, and all I'd have to do was call in to activate them.
> 
> Even better--I had a D* installer come out to my new home as part of D*'s Movers Connection package; he had relocated my two HR20s but could not get MRV to work, even after installing the DECA hardware which BTW was done at no additional cost to my account, and even though I hadn't even requested a DECA install--I was gonna do the unsupported ethernet method. So after making a few calls to his supervisor and/or manager, the decision was made to swap out my HR20s for HR24s he had in his van right on the spot--again, with no additional paperwork to sign stating that by having my units upgraded/swapped I consent to a two-year contract (I know there is no way they can hold me to an implied consent since the swap wasn't even on the original work order and I didn't sign any additional paperwork other than that for the original work order (relocate existing receivers).


You must be lucky because I've called D* several times the past few months and they will only keep sending me HR20s because my HR20-700 has issues. All they will tell me is that they can't confirm what IRD model I will receive. I've been with D* since 1998. What model of the HR24 did you get?

BTW.. I thought the HR20s will do 3D. Because of that, D* will probably not send you HR24s simply because you say you want 3D programming as the HR20s will work, too.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

n3ntj said:


> You must be lucky because I've called D* several times the past few months and they will only keep sending me HR20s because my HR20-700 has issues. All they will tell me is that they can't confirm what IRD model I will receive. I've been with D* since 1998.
> 
> BTW.. I thought the HR20s will do 3D. Because of that, D* will probably not send you HR24s simply because you say you want 3D programming as the HR20s will work, too.


No 3D on 20s. :nono:


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

OH, I thought I had seen posts from Oct that mentioned that HR20s could do 3D. My mistake.


----------



## NinjaBoot (Nov 29, 2010)

As a new D customer, I received two HR24/200's last week. Great hardware... slim, silent fast and attractive. I am also happy to find out that the stuff I have committed myself to for the next couple years was made by a quality manufacturer. I do have some gripes if anyone want's to hear them. 

1. First off the unified DVR playlist is FANTASTIC! Play, delete and rec.o.no you can't schedule recordings from one DVR to the other??? This is ridiculous! Our only resolve is to use the DTV iPhone app to schedule the recordings on the DVR's since we can pick which to record to from the app.

2. Today I ordered the $50 AM21 (which I hope works properly with my box) to fix the unacceptable, only available in SD, local channel issue I should not be facing. I feel that ABC, NBC, CBS and FOX should always be available in HD.

Does anyone know if it will be possible to record two local HD OTA channels at once or do I need to have two AM21's?


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

NinjaBoot said:


> As a new D customer, I received two HR24/200's last week. Great hardware... slim, silent fast and attractive. I am also happy to find out that the stuff I have committed myself to for the next couple years was made by a quality manufacturer. I do have some gripes if anyone want's to hear them.
> 
> 1. First off the unified DVR playlist is FANTASTIC! Play, delete and rec.o.no you can't schedule recordings from one DVR to the other??? This is ridiculous! Our only resolve is to use the DTV iPhone app to schedule the recordings on the DVR's since we can pick which to record to from the app.
> 
> ...


:welcome_s to DBSTalk!

The AM21 will allow you to record 2 OTA programs on one HD DVR. What issues are you having with local HD channels?


----------



## NinjaBoot (Nov 29, 2010)

David Ortiz said:


> :welcome_s to DBSTalk!
> 
> The AM21 will allow you to record 2 OTA programs on one HD DVR. What issues are you having with local HD channels?


That there are none :grin:


----------



## toneman (Oct 23, 2007)

Mike Greer said:


> Glad it worked out for you. Hopefully they will get the firmware straightened out to make the HR24s work like they did before the October 'upgrades' started. But.... You'll have to fight them on the new contract. They, no doubt, have you down as starting a new 2 year deal. If you think there is a chance you'll want out you're better off fighting it out with them now rather than later.
> 
> Good luck - and hopefully you'll enjoy the new HR24s!


Thanks...but I think I spoke too soon--both of my HR24s stutter every now and then; dunno if it's bad software or a bad harddrive; I don't think it's my cables--one receiver is connected via HDMI, the other via component...and I can see the stutters in the same spots in the live buffer when I play it back. Such a shame too, as these babies sure look nicer and a bit more compact than the HR20s they replaced...

Other than that, I'm sure I won't get hit with the contract commitment issue; I went through the same thing when I had my HR10-250 upgraded to an HR20 last year...to this day, my account still does not show that I'm on anything other than month-to-month.



n3ntj said:


> You must be lucky because I've called D* several times the past few months and they will only keep sending me HR20s because my HR20-700 has issues. All they will tell me is that they can't confirm what IRD model I will receive. I've been with D* since 1998. What model of the HR24 did you get?
> 
> BTW.. I thought the HR20s will do 3D. Because of that, D* will probably not send you HR24s simply because you say you want 3D programming as the HR20s will work, too.


I got HR24-200, and as someone else pointed out, the HR20s can't do 3D.


----------

